#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Internship Program In USA-How To Do Internship In USA PDF Download

## rajrocks

*Hi!  This is Raj, an education expert for education in USA.I have written about education in USA ,what  you all  students need to know before you plan to study in US*
*
Doing internship is always the dream of students ,and doing it from United States is dream come true of students.* 

The priceless experience you gain at an  American organization will give you an edge on the competition for  better job prospects.People prefer to study while their earn because this give them to earn for their living along with their study. From New York to California, students can be put  on work in various locations under qualified host companies for 2 to 3  months. The maximum duration for an internship program in USA is 12  months, which can be extended up to 13 months (12 months internship and  30 days relaxation for travel within the US). Internship programs in the  US not only provide professional work experience and augmentation of  technical skills, but they also allow you to indulge in American  lifestyle and culture. Go through the following sections to find details  about applying for an internship program in the US.



*Completing an internship in the United States allows you to earn money while improving your career prospects back home.*

U.S. Internships-Why U.S?. Internships through USA-Internships.com members have 24/7 access  to our online internships and job opportunities. Browse through each  listing by category for free or become a member and apply to employers  directly.

Current U.S. Internships are_ f_ashion internships, business internships,  marketing internships, sports internships, magazine internships,  accounting internships, journalism internships, public relations  internships, psychology internships, engineering internships, government  internships, advertising internships, music internships, graphic design  internships, film internships, medical internships, entertainment  internships, and journalism and law internships.

Many of these U.S. internships are paid opportunities or offer some  other kind of compensation. Our database also contains a category for H1  Visa Job Sponsors for professionals and students on OPT.
Benefits of becoming a USA-Internships.com member: 

Access internship and job opportunities instantly.Less expensive membership option than other internship websites  on the Internet. Ourdatabase contains many different categories all in  one site and for one small fee. It's only $49.99 for one year.International Interns can apply directly to US EmployersMany of our internships are unadvertised. Employers contact us directly to advertise their listings.Your membership is good for one year!
_When looking for a U.S. Internship, you've come to the right place!  USA-Internships.com is your full resource to find what you're looking  for.
_

*Eligibility Criteria*


 To be eligible for an internship program in the US, you should be at least 18 years of age and not more than 35 years of age. You should be  enrolled at a nationally accredited post-secondary academic institution  on full-time basis outside US, preferably in the related field of  internship, or be a graduate for not more than 12 months. You should be a  student of an academic program or course of study, running for at least  one year, which will honor you with a degree, qualification degree, or  equivalent honor. You should possess  sufficient English language skills to easily understand and function in a  business setting, as per the standards of a US organization. You should pass the interview held by the host company and fulfill other internship application requirements. You should possess a valid passport and J-1 visa.

*Program Fees*
A fee of $600-1200 can  be charged by the placement companies for your internship program in the  US. This fee includes the following costs:

 Cost of the administration and support services of operating the program. Cost of council  exchange services, pre-departure information, research and information  on employment opportunities, and general administration and staffing of  the program.

Apart from the internship program fees, candidates are required to pay certain other fees, listed below.

 $140 as US embassy interview fee. This has to be paid by the participant directly to the US Embassy/Consulate. $180 as SEVIS fee. This has to be paid at the time of the application. Participants are  required to arrange for health and accident insurance for the duration  of the program. Different facilities are provided by insurance companies  to meet the needs of the participants traveling to US.

*Application Procedure*


 Find out all the  positions available for internship and check whether you fit in, in all  the program and position requirements or not. The more positions you  apply in for, the higher are your chances of getting placed. Along with your  application form, you will be required to submit a copy of your  passport, copies of previous US visas (if any), copy of academic  transcripts, letters of recommendation, and copy of your updated resume. Secure a position  with a host company in the US. Gather details on how long the internship  will be for, what kind of training you will receive, and what sort of  compensation they are willing to provide. After you have been  considered suitable for a particular program and position, you will be  required to face an interview to show your proficiency in English  language. Once your interview  has been cleared, you will receive a mail asking you to send all  necessary documents within two weeks, else your employment will stand  canceled. Collect all the  required documents and send them to the concerned person, after which  your placement will be officially confirmed. You will then be asked to make the payment of the internship program fees, following which you will be issued a DS form. You will then have to make an appointment with the US embassy to get your J-1 visa. Once you have been granted the visa, you must complete your departure flight details, 7 days prior to your departure to the US.
*If You have any query regarding the education in USA.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
*











  Similar Threads: internship Importance of Internship looking for internship ?? Internship Internship Report On Organisation Study PDF Download

----------

